# English labs vs Field labs



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am curious to see what the responses are to this subject and it probably has been brought up a bunch of times. I am getting a black lab pup this year from my sister in laws kennel. She breeds the English labs. From what I understand from her is that she as excellent breeding lines and she just talks them up, but she made a comment that got me wondering and that is that some people say that english bred labs wont hunt as good as field labs? I am getting a dog though her because she owes me and I am wondering what others opinions are on this. From what I have read this the field labs are more high strung and have a lot of energy so that's what makes them "better" where the english is more of a calmer relaxed dog. I am just getting into waterfowl hunting and have never owned a lab before so I would like to get some feed back on this. Thanks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Avoid the argument altogether and get a Chessie.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

This could get juicy, but I'll throw in 2 cents of complete opinion.
The American field trial Labrador is usually bred leaner and leggier (but not always). The trials on this side of the pond are getting so competitive that you've got to have a dog that can perform like a Ferrari. The dog must be capable of making looooooonng retrieves and making them quickly if it wants to have a chance to win. 
The American field trial Labrador is also expected to work upland game, whereas the Brits often use pointing dogs or Spaniels to find the birds and then send the Labs in for retrieves. The English Labs are generally retrievers only. A dog that only retrieves should be comfortable sitting for hours on end while waiting for birds to be shot. A dog that must both find and retrieve game needs more energy to perform its job, hence the emphasis that has been placed on breeding field trial dogs with a lot of bottom. 
I would say that someone who wants a hunting Labrador should seriously consider what they want out of the dog. The field trial Lab is usually going to be a harder dog to train, but IMO outperforms the English Lab in the field. I'd never recommend a field bred Lab for someone who wants a calm dog that sits on the porch all day while its owner enjoys a cold lemonade. Also, if the new owner is not going to trial nor hunt upland game with the Lab, an English Lab will probably be an easier dog to train and will still be a fantastic retriever.

I didn't get into the American bred pointing Labs here, but they are a great choice for someone who wants the calmer personality of the English Lab and some upland hunting skills to boot.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info BirdDogger. That really helped. My dad has a brit we use for upland game and mainly wanted a lab to have for me and my wife when we hunt waterfowl.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Like Birddogger said, a calm dog is great for a retriever but it better still have good drive and a nose for birds. The thing that makes a FT Lab run 400 yards through thick cover to make a retrieve is because he wants that bird in his mouth more than anything in the world. A dog like that is easy to train and a joy to hunt with as long as you get them steady. I think the hardest dog to train is one that doesn't have the drive to make the retrieve. Like they say, you can't push a rope.


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

I have owned several of each, and the summary above is PERFECT.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

So I should just bag the english lad and go with the field is what it comes down to.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

kdrob211 said:


> So I should just bag the english lad and go with the field is what it comes down to.


Not necessarily. IF the brit bread dog has a good nose and a good ammount of drive, it would be a great pick. However if it is a lazy around the house dog with a no good nose, don't mess with it. IMO you HAVE to have a good nose on a hunting dog. When a bird goes down 30 yards into deep thick cattails, that dog will have to use it's nose to find it. Good marking will help but once in the cattail jungle it will have to rely on its nose to know when it has gone far enough.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I have seen both types be spectacular, and both types be worthless. I would caution hips and EIC in either line. I have seen the EIC in some top line field dogs, and I would'nt pay 37 cents for a dog that can't run a half mile in 60 degree weather. Health concerns should be important when choosing regardless of which type of lab you choose.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Like Birddogger said, a calm dog is great for a retriever but it better still have good drive and a nose for birds. The thing that makes a FT Lab run 400 yards through thick cover to make a retrieve is because he wants that bird in his mouth more than anything in the world. A dog like that is easy to train and a joy to hunt with as long as you get them steady. I think the hardest dog to train is one that doesn't have the drive to make the retrieve. Like they say, you can't push a rope.


Well put.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What is EIC?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Exercise Induced Collapse, do some searches and there is some stunning info, it has become very common. I believe a university, if not mistaken in Minnesota has done quite a bit of reaearch on it and some now screen for it. The dogs that I have seen looked to be in spectacular shape and healthy as could be, until being ran for 15 minutes. Scary stuff.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I googled "lab eic" and it was the 5th line that came up. Hope this may help your research efforts.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is EIC developed or is the dog genetics?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

kdrob211 said:


> Is EIC developed or is the dog genetics?


Genetics


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Guys, there is a fantastic article in the lastest issue of the Delta Waterfowl Magazine on EIC in labs. It may be on the computer too? Not real sure.


----------

